# am i the only owner of a gulper catfish



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

if you dont have one you will want one they are like pet whales/dogs 


anyways i have had mine a year i have had to force feed him cichlids recently


He just wont eat he wont eat goldfish thats nasty anyway

I am not sure if he is eating stuf that falls to the bottom of tank but if he is that cant be good for him he can get constipated fast 

sos


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Will he only eat live? maybe try a dead filet soaked in garlic?

Ive always wanted to have one but its really hard to find tank makes for a fish that can eat a 5 inch fish whole LOL


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Are they not "aggressive" and gluttonous feeders?
Is there something stopping it from feeding? Is the fish active and healthy otherwise?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

This usually happens when they've been living in water that doesn't fit their needs

You should post the parameters of the water


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Generally, gulpers are not a fussy eater, just starve it a bit (few days to a week) and they will feed on anything (even raw shrimps & pellets)

They don't need pristine water condition like stingrays, tigrinus & etc etc, but try to keep it as clean as possible, so they won't develop HITH or other problems. 

As for tank mates, you can keep them with fish larger (not length, but girth) and wider than their mouth! 


Here are some old pics of my gulper in a 120G  (I don't keep fish anymore)


----------

